# Help; glass paneled door (fiberglass non-combustable) to be installed next to a modern woodstove



## Christian (Jul 18, 2016)

Currently there is a double-hung long window which I would like to replace with a glass paneled door of non-combustable materials. The wood stove is a modern mid-size Avalon with a double bestos pipe (straight up to ceiling) which means clearances to back wall,etc. can be closer than old models. California codes were followed to properly install the woodstove.

The closest window side edge nearest woodstove is 27" - 28" a way from its side. (Wood stove front faces away 45 degrees from window: stove door opens opposite direction from proposed doorway.)

People exiting/entering proposed door could pass 33" - 36" from the side of this modern stove - if I position door exactly into the space occupied by the double-hung window.

Would this be okay? Cannot find actual California code regarding this situation.


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2016)

Well just welcome!!


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2016)

You actually need only one exit from a house

Unless California amended

So if you have a main entrance,,,,

No other doors are required

So the fireplace door does not matter


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2016)

In swing door or out swing door?
Will the proposed door open in against the wood stove?
I am thinking of curtains or blinds that may be installed over the glass panel portion.


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2016)

I took it he was more worried about people having to walk by the fireplace


----------



## JBI (Jul 18, 2016)

Manufacturers specifications for clearance.


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2016)

cda said:


> You actually need only one exit from a house
> 
> Unless California amended
> 
> ...



That's incorrect.  It may not be a required door but there are codes for other doors.

In the past, one door was all that was required up to 3000 sqft. After that another door was required.  What the residential code says now may be different.


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2016)

ICE said:


> That's incorrect.  It may not be a required door but there are codes for other doors.
> 
> In the past, one door was all that was required up to 3000 sqft. After that another door was required.  What the residential code says now may be different.





In the past as under UBC?????


Plus if he is adding a non required door?


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 18, 2016)

JBI said:


> Manufacturers specifications for clearance.



I would follow this as well if it were me.


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2016)

The CBC allows one exit for 10 occupants.  Given 300 sqft. per occupant that works out to 3000 sqft.  Exceed 3000 sqft and the occupant load is greater than ten and now there is a required additional exit.

One egress door is all that the CRC requires:
R311.1 Means of egress. All dwellings shall be provided
with a means of egress as provided in this section. The means
of egress shall provide a continuous and unobstructed path of
vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the
dwelling to the exterior of the dwelling at the required egress
door without requiring travel through a garage.

R311.3 Floors and landings at exterior doors.* There shall
be a landing or floor on each side of each exterior door.* The
width of each landing shall not be less than the door served.
Every landing shall have a minimum dimension of 36 inches
(914 mm) measured in the direction of travel. Exterior landings
shall be permitted to have a slope not to exceed 1/4 unit
vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent).
Exception: Exterior balconies less than 60 square feet (5.6
m2) and only accessible from a door are permitted to have
a landing less than 36 inches (914 mm) measured in the
direction of travel.
R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors.
Landings or finished floors at the required egress door
shall not be more than 11/2 inches (38 mm) lower than the
top of the threshold.
Exception: The landing or floor on the exterior side
shall not be more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the
top of the threshold provided the door does not swing
over the landing or floor.
Where exterior landings or floors serving the required
egress door are not at grade, they shall be provided with
access to grade by means of a ramp in accordance with
Section R311.8 or a stairway in accordance with Section
R311.7.
R311.3.2 Floor elevations *for other exterior doors*.
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided
with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches
(196 mm) below the top of the threshold.
Exception: A landing is not required where a stairway
of two or fewer risers is located on the exterior side of
the door, provided the door does not swing over the
stairway.

I am surprised to hear that there is a non-combustible door made with fiberglass.


----------



## JBI (Jul 19, 2016)

_"I am surprised to hear that there is a non-combustible door made with fiberglass."
_
I think OP may have misstated... perhaps 'fire protection rated'?


----------



## steveray (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe it is asbestos fiber?


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2016)

Does not indicate door swing

And two feet away

And points away from door slightly

And modern fireplace

So will it be that hot at door frame?

So tune back the fire if it is


----------

